# Too old to train to pack?



## Encgoatlady (Mar 20, 2015)

I have a doe who is just now (at 5 yrs old) settling down and showing a real willingness to hike with me and stay with me. She was bottle-raised and so she is very bonded to me, just like all my goats, but I never thought of her as a pack prospect before. Now, however, she seems to have mellowed out but is still energetic, willing, and pretty fit.

Is 5 yrs too old to train to pack? She is not very large, so we are talking day hikes with a small load (lunch/water).


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would certainly try.


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

Here's how you train a pack goat:

Put pack saddle on goat's back. Tighten straps.

Training done. Seriously. Thats all there is to it. The rest is instinct to follow you.


----------

